# DCC and computer only control.



## ssbn506 (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi everyone I have a few questions about DCC setups. I have inherited my grandfather train collection. He had over 100 engines DC, DCC, DCC with sound and brass along with endless boxes or rolling stock. I am in the process of selling a lot of it on ebay but want to keep most of the DCC sound engines and some rolling stock. We donated his table and electronics and some engines etc to the veteran’s hospital so I am doing my setup from scratch. 

I am a computer network engineer so running everything off a raspberry pi computer using JRMI and my android phone as the dcc controller in addition to running scripts is very appealing to me. I have been doing a lot of research but don’t quite understand all the DCC hardware and was looking for a few gaps to be filled in along with advice. 

I will start by saying I don’t want to spend a lot of money if it can be avoided to start. Not because I can’t afford it but I love DIY and custom building things and I find best most expensive systems tend to be the most hands off in other fields. The inexpensive, you have to hack your way along to get it working are more what I find fun. I want to do as much as I can with as little as I can within reason. But my lack of understanding of the model railroad hobby and DCC in particular lets me know I should get some advice before pulling the trigger on anything. 

So here is my question after my long winded intro. What is the minimum equipment I need? To send the DCC signal from my track to a computer either by usb or cat5/6. 

I have looked at the Lenz li100 and I se they have a usb/cat expansion board or the Nanox-s88 and opendcc looks very interesting. But building my own from parts may be a bit to hardcore. I am looking for the bare minimum hardware to start my dcc sound trains talking to my computer.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

You will need a DCC command station and a link from the computer to it. The DCC command station digitizes the power to the rails for communication of commands to the decoder and the power to run it. That power is then used by the decoders to receive the commands and run the various functions as the motor, lights, sound, etc. Your JMRI application is used to send commands to the DCC command station by various standard computer connections. Serial or USB are most common. The DCC system manufacturer will dictate the hardware link that can be used. I chose a one brand does all DCC system (Digitrax) because of the most complete hardware capability and compatibility, but there are others with different capabilities. If you only want to run the locos many brands can be used. It's when you get into all the other computer control facets of a model railroad that the differences show up. Some of these are turnout control, signal operations, train identification, block occupancy, automated schedules, and various other accessories controls. You may want to check this link if you have not already seen it, to see a what a fully automated system involves.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=14852


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

ssbn506 said:


> I am looking for the bare minimum hardware to start my dcc sound trains talking to my computer.


Look here: http://www.trainboard.com/highball/...-open-source-dcc-station-and-interface.84800/
Bob


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

ssbn506 said:


> So here is my question after my long winded intro. What is the minimum equipment I need? To send the DCC signal from my track to a computer either by usb or cat5/6.


The DCC track voltage carries both power and signalling to the decoders. A command station simply controls the polarity of the track voltage based on the signalling to the decoders.

Presumably the command station sends a control packet to each decoder round robin fashion or possibly prioritized by changes. See S-9 in the NMRA Standards and Recommended Practices


PC could modulate the track voltage supplied by a wall wart using an H-bridge.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

The Arduino does have a DCC library, so you can use little Arduino Pro mini's to do stationary decoder functions http://dcc-arduino.weebly.com/tools-and-resources.html
I have not seen any command station implementations however. You could use a Digitrax Zepher as the command station and throttle and a PR3 to interface the the loco net to the computer. You could also look a RR-CirKits, at one time the loconet PC interface (Loco-buffer) was a kit. The loco-buffer would replace the PR3 as the interface to the computer.


----------



## diehard (May 15, 2015)

Hello fellow Canadian.

I have been using the MiniDCC project since I also made the pcb's. But over the past 2 months I have been looking into and building the NanoX-S88 project since that allows a computer interface to run software like TrainController and also multiple throttles. I've built it from scratch and also purchased a built kit that's more complex.

You can buy or build a RS232 to usb circuit for NanoX-S88. Then you can run a raspberry pi version of java which will allow you to install JMRI. Then you can have a monitor at your layout to run trains.

Anyway, if your interested in knowing more on this, please contact me. 

[email protected]


----------



## ssbn506 (Dec 8, 2015)

Thanks everyone exactly the information I was looking for. The Arduino option looks very appealing and I already use pixhawk and APM for plains and quad copters. Diehard I will send you an email after doing a bit more research on the Arduino option about NanoX-S88.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Hello ssbn506 and welcome to the forum. Please bear on mind that your JMRI connection to your computer will only enable you to change the various settings on tour decoder as I understand it. You can buy, or maybe build various automation modules which can connect to your computer if that is what you are after. It might be worth looking at the Hornby E Link system which has no controller by connects directly through your computer and uses that for control. Good luck.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

JMRI (Decoder pro) is great for messing with the decoder settings (cv's) but also has a run mode (Panel Pro .. I think) emulating throttles and allowing you to use a phone or tablet as a wireless throttle.


----------



## ssbn506 (Dec 8, 2015)

I have a Arduino and motor shield on the way to setup dcc++. It is very impressive you can have a computer controlled DCC system for about 20 dollars. They also are working on maybe finished a JMRI plugin.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Just when I though hobby electronics was dead, up pops Arduino! I just put together a little ultra sonic range finger using the ultrasonic module and a 2 line LCD display. I have some old seven segment displays I was thinking of connecting up, but the massive amount of wiring compared to the 2 wire interface to an LCD screen has slowed that project. The 7 segment display crys out for a PC board, I'll have to try one of the low rate board makers or make my own.


----------

